# Cleaning your encoder strip



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

One question we are often asked is what to use to clean the encoder strips on printers. The best thing we have found to use are alcohol swabs - which are available in any drug store. 100 are about $3. Just fold the swab over the strip and wipe towards the spring - never away from it. Make sure to move the printhead over from its sitting position so that you also clean the encoder strip area behind. 


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

ever see when someone tries to clean the strip with solvent cleaning solution? It can wipe the encoder clean including the marks!

Alcohol swabs like the ones you posted are the only way to go!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> ever see when someone tries to clean the strip with solvent cleaning solution? It can wipe the encoder clean including the marks!
> 
> Alcohol swabs like the ones you posted are the only way to go!




You bring up a very good point. The encoder strip has a pattern printed on it. You have to be careful that you don't scratch or remove the pattern when cleaning the strip. One of the reasons we don't recommend using a paper towel for cleaning as it can be slightly abrasive. The alcohol swabs seem be be a convenient safe way of wiping the strip.


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

and one more thing, make sure the strip is seated in the carriage when you are done or when you start up the carriage will slam across the machine and snap off your strip. don't ask me how i know


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

I use the same swabs, but squeeze out the excess alcohol from the swab before cleaning the strip. (They are way too saturated) It's a good idea to have a spare encoder strip on hand at all times, they are pretty cheap..


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Alcohol will over time remove the printed pattern on the encoder strip. We use regular windex on a lint free cloth.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Google "swipes"......spray them with Windex. Perfect tool.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

chobay said:


> I use the same swabs, but squeeze out the excess alcohol from the swab before cleaning the strip. (They are way too saturated) It's a good idea to have a spare encoder strip on hand at all times, they are pretty cheap..





The encoder strip plays a crucial part in the proper performance of all printers. The best insurance is to have a new spare encoder strip on your shelf - just in case. As John pointed out, they are pretty inexpensive. It is a wear part so it's not a bad idea to replace the strip at least once a year as part of a preventive maintenance program.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Printzilla said:


> Google "swipes"......spray them with Windex. Perfect tool.


For the record, these are called "eyeglass swipes". Googling just swipe bring up some intimate cleaner, lol..


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

chobay said:


> For the record, these are called "eyeglass swipes". Googling just swipe bring up some intimate cleaner, lol..




Amazon.com: Scunci Eyeglass Swipes - Set of 3: Health & Personal Care



Harry
Equipment Zone


----------

